

BitTorrent Releases Torque Web Api - pwmckenna
http://torque.bittorrent.com

======
halfdeadcat
Is it just me, or does PaddleOver, one of their two demo apps, doesn't
actually work?

~~~
pwmckenna
have you tried to share with someone else? if you send someone a link, and
they click on it, you'll be able to see each other and share freely

~~~
pwmckenna
try [http://paddleover.com?name=Patrick&cu=OK65EnZh0FpNPNnn&#...</a>

